# Colocar leds a un bafle



## sarhk (Mar 28, 2007)

Es mi primer post asi que tratare de ser lo mas claro posible .Deseo que me digan de que manera debo de colocar los leds  en un bafle o equipo de sonido para que estos vayan encendiendose al ritmo de la musica  .

 8)



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Título editado
> Por favor, el título debe ser de acuerdo con el tema expuesto
> Mensaje movido a Audio: Discusión General


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 28, 2007)

Hola, todo depende de la corriente que quieras hacer circular en el led y de la potencia del amplificador.

La tensión eficaz de la salida de un amplificador es mas o menos:

Vo = Raíz cuadrada de (potencia x impedancia)

Una vez que tenés la tensión a máxima potencia, calculas la corriente que le queres pasar a los LEDs, usá 5mA:

R = Vo / 5mA

Y ponés esa resistencia en serie con el LED.
Al LED, en paralelo, le tenés que poner un diodo en inversa, es decir, si el led mira para un lado, el diodo para el otro. De esta forma evitas que se aguante tension inversa


----------



## sarhk (Mar 30, 2007)

hago lo mismo si lo quiero colocar en la caja y no en el bafle?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 30, 2007)

si


----------



## fran_14 (Nov 28, 2007)

hola me dijieron q qemaria el stereo o el amlificador!de modo q los led presentan muy baja resistencia cuando estan apagados y alta resistencia cuando estan prendidos!
eso o algo asi me dijieron!
alguien me podria ayudar!tengo miedo de conectar y quemar mis equipos de sonido!
ayuda!
atte franco


----------

